# BELARUS - Stadium and Arena Development



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Chizhovka-Arena
MINSK, BELARUS.

The second arena for the World Cup 2014 in Minsk.










The construction will begin soon.


----------



## mud777 (Dec 12, 2008)

Some more pistures would help 
Are there two arenas?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Other pictures are bad.

Yes. Major and traning arenas=)


----------



## Solicitor (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks bigger than 8k.


----------



## Darriuss (Jan 23, 2008)

The project above is from Jan 2010. The final draft from May 2010:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

more renders


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Any interior? 
btw are <10k indoors allowed to have seperate thread?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Between Arena will hold a press center and room for press conferences. On the third floor will an enormous restaurant. Also in this complex will be bowling, sauna, billiards, cafe. In this arenas will hold competitions, not only for hockey but in tennis, weightlifting, boxing, handball, volleyball, gymnastics, Judo, Karate.

Some interiors:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice project:cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Looks very good from the outside.


----------



## Anton Dmitriev (Jan 9, 2010)

ЫЫЫ


----------



## Gloin (Aug 24, 2010)

From outside the arena looks a bit like a polish parliament 

http://www.fotosejm.pl/architektura/ar_15.htm


----------



## Russia__WC__2018 (Sep 21, 2010)

New stadium for "FC BATE" in Borisov (capacity: 13,000):




























Construction will begin in february-march 2011 and will be finished for 2013 season.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Impressive. You rarely see a stadium that small with a facade that elaborate.


----------



## break (Sep 26, 2010)

costs?


----------



## ratipok (Feb 21, 2008)

break said:


> costs?


I think this new stadium in Borisov is a project of two Slovenian architects that also designed the Ljudski vrt stadium in Maribor. Aparently some people in Borisov were greatly impressed with the athmosphere produced by a relative small stadium in Maribor (Slovenia vs Russia match) that they immediately contacted the same architects biro that designed the stadium in Maribor and offered them a job. Offcourse the stadium in Borisov will probably be even better as it will be as one (not like in Maribor where the old stand was not to be touched and isnt connected with the new part). I dont know about the exact price of the new Borisov stadium but I have read an article about it in Slovene media and the designers said that it will have around 16.000 seats and the cost will be half of what the cost was for the new Ljubljana stadium that was opened couple of monts ago (the cost for that one was cca 45 million euros).


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

This stadium is absolutely stunning. And I thought so about Ljudski Vrt. There are many similarities. And sure, progressing club like BATE is surely deserves stadium such a type as this one is, and they deserve stadium in their own city. AWESOME.


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Отличная архитектура у стадиона Батэ,если бы вместимость увеличили,было бы вообще супер.


----------



## rus (Nov 20, 2009)

break said:


> costs?


20-25 mln euro(inside)


----------



## Google1998 (May 27, 2010)

i hope they will start building it


----------



## ratipok (Feb 21, 2008)

As far as I know the construction should commence soon. From the Slovenian article with the interview of the architects designers it is said that on 9 November 2010 the construction will start with president Lukaschenko laying down the first stone and that the stadium with cca 16.000 seats will be finished somewhere in 2012.

Also I have made a small typo in my first post on this topic. The Stožice stadium didnt costed 65 million, but 45 million euros. And about half of that should be the cost for new BATE stadium.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*BATE-ARENA**(13087 seats)*.

*Architecture office**:* Ofis arhitekti .

*Location**:* Borisov.

*Сost **:* 20 million euros.

*Completion:* 2012.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chizhovka-Arena.*

More renders.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Polotsk-Arena**(5000 seats).*

*Location:* Polotsk.


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Belarus has some really nice projects. The one from Bate Borisov is more interesting for Slovenes, because it is designed by Ofis architects from Slovenia. It seems like organic development from Ljudski vrt stadium in Maribor.


----------



## crapzoid (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.archdaily.com/84754/football-stadium-fc-bate-borisov-ofis-arhitekti/


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice:cheers:


----------



## arlekino (Oct 31, 2010)

looks good to me...


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ice Arena and multifunctional sport comlex in Maladzechna*
*Location*: _Maladzechna (Minsk region)_
*Architecture office*: _"Belpromproekt" (Belarus)_
*Architects*: _A. Shafranovich, E. Dlugunovich_
*Capacity*: _2000 (?)_
*Completion*: _2011_


















































































*construction process*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Project of Gymnastic arena in Minsk*

*Customer*: "Ministry of Sports"
*General designer*: "Institute Belgosproekt" (Belarus)
*Architects team*: A Shabalin, O. Vorobiev, V Budaev, Nitievsky, designer Szyszko
*The total area* ​​27 198.0 m2
*Building area* ​​11 542 m2
*Capacity*: 2700













































































































source: 1, 2


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

nice projects


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chizhovka-Arena.*

*09.08.2011.*


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Will there be the reconstruction of Dinamo stadium in Minsk? Or building a new stadium at 40-60000 for Belarus NT and Dinamo Minsk?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Konig said:


> Will there be the reconstruction of Dinamo stadium in Minsk? Or building a new stadium at 40-60000 for Belarus NT and Dinamo Minsk?


Yes, the reconstruction of Dinamo stadium. I think it will begin next year.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Minsk said:


> Yes, the reconstruction of Dinamo stadium. I think it will begin next year.


Have you a project, cost, capacity?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

No


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Minsk city executive committee took up the reconstruction of the stadium "Dinamo"*

Department of Physical Culture, Sports and Tourism of the Minsk city executive committee organized bidding for the selection of the organization, which will the reconstruction of the main stadium of the country. On the day of the third convocation decided to extend the deadline for submission of bids from 2 September to 10 November. After that a special commission will discuss the proposals of applicants.

One of the purposes of bidding - to attract foreign banks to implement the project. The amount of money that will be required for the reconstruction of the stadium, will depend on the technical solution. Organizers do not yet know how many submitted proposals:

- We hope that by December 10 we will be able to call a winner - said the correspondent SPORT.TUT.BY in the Office of Physical Education, Sport and Tourism.

By 2014, the winner will need to build a stadium with a unique architectural design stands at 40 thousand spectators and podtribunnogo room that meets all the requirements of FIFA and UEFA. Restoration of the facades will affect the scene, referred to the historical and cultural treasures.


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

Korkh. said:


> *Ice Arena and multifunctional sport comlex in Maladzechna*
> *Location*: _Maladzechna (Minsk region)_
> *Architecture office*: _"Belpromproekt" (Belarus)_
> *Architects*: _A. Shafranovich, E. Dlugunovich_
> ...


*2011 COMPLETED *


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Polatsk Arena*


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Any update on the BATE Borisov stadium?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

lukaszek89 said:


> How many arenas is U/C in Belarus?


I know about 4 ice arenas and one football stadium.


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Construction of Arena in Horki (Mahiloŭ region) and reconstruction of the town stadium*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Minsk. Chizhoŭka Arena*
































































http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/23/chizhovka-arena-2/


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

excellent pictures!


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Korkh. said:


> I know about 4 ice arenas and one football stadium.


Minsk - Horki - Orsha and ???


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

srbija said:


> Minsk - Horki - Orsha and ???


and Shklov


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Korkh. said:


> and Shklov


any pictures


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

srbija said:


> any pictures


Unfortunately, I can't find photos from the construction, only a project.


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Hallo Korkh, i must ask. exactly where is this arena located i cant even find the town hehe, do you know something about it  http://hockey.by/icearenas/areny/ozerny/


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

srbija said:


> Hallo Korkh, i must ask. exactly where is this arena located i cant even find the town hehe, do you know something about it  http://hockey.by/icearenas/areny/ozerny/


I have never heard of this place before. I found information that it's not a town, but health center "Ozerniy" in the country. It located somewhere here


----------



## MG|Loznica| (Jun 17, 2012)

Just keep going with Chizhoŭka :cheers:


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

I challenge anyone to find this location on google maps  http://hockey.by/icearenas/areny/ozerny/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reconstruction of the "Dynamo" will begin in November. The project is estimated at 150 million euros*

Guide stadium "Dynamo" signed a contract with the Hungarian company Graboplan. According to the document, the foreign firm will be engaged in construction work and will attract investment in the project. The cost of repairs is estimated at 150 million euros.

Graboplan has considerable experience of building stadiums. In particular, the company made the football arena in Frankfurt, Germany, and Wroclaw, Poland, which hosted Euro 2012.

As told by the Deputy Director of the stadium Yuri Krivodubsky, the building of "Dynamo" is seriously altered. Builders will remove the visor, about 80 percent of the stands will be covered, capacity will grow to 40,000 people, the arena will receive a 4th category of UEFA. But the exterior, arched walls remain intact, as is the historical and cultural value. Work should begin in November of 2012 and will last about three years since Minsk has filed an application for European Champions League in 2015 or 2016.

- At the heart of the reconstruction are the security requirements, - said Yuri Krivodubsky. - For UEFA is the main criterion. According to the regulations in case of emergency, the audience should leave the stadium no later than 20 minutes. Based on this, and formed the whole concept of the stadium.
The reconstruction project is still in development.

onliner.by


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Minsk said:


> *Reconstruction of the "Dynamo" will begin in November. The project is estimated at 150 million euros*
> 
> Guide stadium "Dynamo" signed a contract with the Hungarian company Graboplan. According to the document, the foreign firm will be engaged in construction work and will attract investment in the project. The cost of repairs is estimated at 150 million euros.
> 
> ...


Are they just doing a new PTFE roof? 150 M€ for this kind of roof is very expensive...so I imagine that they rebuild 80% of the structure of the stadium?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*BATE Stadium 06/07/2012*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Arena in Horki*









































































horki.info


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*BATE Stadium in Borisov 8.08.2012*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Construction of Arena in Horki (Mahiloŭ region) and reconstruction of the town stadium*



>











































































*Stadium*























































http://region.mogilev.by/ru/galleries/podgotovka_obektov_k_dazhynkam-2012»_v_gorkakh

http://region.mogilev.by/ru/galleri...zh/d_vokzal_i_stomatologicheskaya_poliklinika


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

adeaide said:


>





Korkh. said:


> *BATE Stadium in Borisov 8.08.2012*


So they are going to build the previous render ?

How many seats ?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> So they are going to build the previous render ?


I don't know


> How many seats ?


≈13000 seats

*Minsk. Chizhoŭka Arena*




























source


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

BATE stadium is starting to come together nicely...


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Minsk. Chizhoŭka Arena*






























































































































































































source


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

any photos of construction of new FC Minsk stadium ?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

Cubo99 said:


> any photos of construction of new FC Minsk stadium ?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*BATE Stadium*













































batebs.blog.tut.by


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/04/26/kryisha-novogo-doma-fk-bate-26-04-2013/#more-207


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*8/05/2013 BATE Stadium*








































































http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/05/08/8-maya-stroyka-kipit/#more-214


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/05/08/8-maya-stroyka-kipit/#more-214


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

I like Bate Stadium, nice and enough capacity! 

Nice to see Minsk Stadium going for a redevelopment.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice and calm location!


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*23.05.2013*

















































































































































http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/05/24/23-05-2013-ot-donito/#more-227


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*5.06.2013*








































































































































http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/06/06/fotootchet-za-5-iyunya-2013-ustanovka-sideniy/#more-239


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/06/06/fotootchet-za-5-iyunya-2013-ustanovka-sideniy/#more-239


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*FC "Minsk" Stadium 5/06/2013*




























source


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

How many boxes in Bate Borisov stadium ?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/06/14/14-iyunya-2013-goda/


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*14/06/2013*








































































http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/06/14/14-iyunya-2013-goda/#more-242


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

sweet :drool:


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ice Arena in Orsha*


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

puhhh Orsha Beutiful  you must photo the ice hockey arenas more often


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

05.09.2013





















































































































































































http://batebs.blog.tut.by/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 16






















































































































https://twitter.com/d_mikhnevich


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Very nice. This stadium will be a sort of "little brother" of the Jean Bouin stadium in Paris.


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

cute


----------



## Widur (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Nice and stylish stadium, well done!


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/09/21/aerofotosnimki-21-sentyabrya-2013/#more-288


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 30




































































































http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/10/03/ekskursiya-na-stroyashhiysya-stadion-fk-bate-v-borisove-fotoreportazh/#more-290


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/10/03/ekskursiya-na-stroyashhiysya-stadion-fk-bate-v-borisove-fotoreportazh/#more-290


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 11























































http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/10/12/11-oktyabrya/#more-292


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 15
































































http://info.vborisove.by/news/novyj_stadion_fk_bateh_nochju_glazami_pavla_slepukhina/2013-10-15-5


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice. Is anything happening at the Dinamo stadium?


----------



## Dinamo Mn (Apr 30, 2010)

And now , fotos
































































































































































































































































































*23.10.13*
http://batebs.blog.tut.by/2013/10/23/foto-23-oktyabrya-2013/#comment-1582


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

DaveyCakes said:


> Very nice. Is anything happening at the Dinamo stadium?


The reconstruction of the Dynamo stadium on hold.

*BATE Stadium*







































"



























































































































































































































































Pressball.by


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

November 29
































































http://stadiums.at.ua/news/2013-11-29-15449


----------



## Kristian_y (Apr 5, 2013)

The new stadium in Borisov is awsome! Cogratulatins! Can someone tell me what is the final budget of the construction?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Arena in Orsha*
















































































































































































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110198867#post110198867


----------



## vanjaz (Dec 12, 2009)

Chyzhouka-Arena


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Concepts of the new stadium in Minsk*



















created by gmp International GmbH architects and engineers


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

what about Dynamo stadium redevelopment ?


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Attendance record set at Minsk Arena during 2014 IIHF World Championship final*
> 
> As many as *640,044 people* visited all 64 IIHF World Championship matches in Minsk.
> 
> ...


http://www.en.ctv.by/en/attendance-record-set-at-2014-iihf-world-championship-final


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Arena Borisov*








































































































































© Tomaz Gregoric


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Belarus can into modern architecture!  kay:


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*FC Minsk Stadium*


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

This one is amazing, perfect for Belarus-like leagues. Capacity? I assume 3-4 k?


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> This one is amazing, perfect for Belarus-like leagues. Capacity? I assume 3-4 k?


3000


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dynamo Stadium. Minsk*












































































































































































onliner.by


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*FC Minsk stadium*






















































































































http://citydog.by/post/stadium/


----------



## ETSman (May 2, 2012)

Korkh. said:


> *Dynamo Stadium. Minsk*


What an ugly design... They could have done a much better design.


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful stadium inspired by the architecture of living cells..


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

Borisov one is stunning!!!!! 😀


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

no ice arena news ??


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ice Arena in Shklov*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ice Arena in Shklov*



























































































TUT.by


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

http://en.hockey.by/icearenas/areny/ozerny/print/

Its impossible to find more information or location or anything on this arena, does it exist...don't think so! please can someone prove me wrong with pictures and map location. :-/


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

srbija said:


> http://en.hockey.by/icearenas/areny/ozerny/print/
> 
> Its impossible to find more information or location or anything on this arena, does it exist...don't think so! please can someone prove me wrong with pictures and map location. :-/


This arena is located in a residence of the president. This is a very private place. Only Lukashenko is trained in this arena.

https://www.google.ru/maps/place/Ос...f5e2d02c54d04e9!8m2!3d54.0675316!4d27.6962923


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Puhhh thank you, finally i can see it on the maps after all this years haha, you are a hero  would be cool to see how it really looks from inside and outside but i guess that is to ask to much


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gomel , Central Stadion Gomel , 14,307*












If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Belarus


----------



## HvSAB (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

Palace of rhythmic gymnastics


----------

